# Cross Build von WinXP, Fail nach Splash auf MAC



## Bergtroll (14. Okt 2010)

Salü,

leider habe ich mal wieder ein Problem. Ich möchte einen Cross Plattform Build für meine Eclipse RCP Anwendung auf dem MAC laufen lassen. Beim Starten wird mir noch der Splash Screen gezeigt, dann schmiert es ab. 

Kompiliert habe ich auf Win XP 64, allerdings mit 32-bit JDK und entsprechend 32-bit Eclipse PDE. Sowohl das 32-bit, als auch das 64-bit Windows Stand-Alone Resultat funktionieren, wenn ich es mit der entsprechenden JRE starte.

Habt Ihr irgendeine Idee, was ich falsch mache? Ich nämlich leider nicht ???:L 

Dankeschön, 
Bergtroll

Hier zuletzt noch die Log Dateien:

Build für Carbon:

```
!SESSION 2010-10-14 11:58:02.327 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.5.0_24
java.vendor=Apple Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=macosx, ARCH=x86, WS=carbon, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -keyring /Users/arnelaloi/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation
Command-line arguments:  -os macosx -ws carbon -arch x86 -keyring /Users/arnelaloi/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.app_1.0.0.201010141116 [5] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.app 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.color_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.app 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.color_1.0.0.alpha [7] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.color 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.curves_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.color.test_1.0.0.201010141116 [8] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.color.test 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.320
!MESSAGE Missing host de.jscivision.color_1.0.0.alpha.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.curves_1.0.0.201010141116 [9] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.curves 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle net.java.dev.vecmath_1.5.2.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.curves.test_1.0.0.201010141116 [10] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.curves.test 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Missing host de.jscivision.curves_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.netcdf_1.0.0.alpha [11] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.ucar.unidata.netcdf_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.app_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.visad_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.321
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.visad_1.0.0.alpha [12] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.app_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.visad.test_1.0.0.alpha [13] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.visad.test 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing host de.jscivision.visad_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.ucar.unidata.netcdf_1.0.0 [14] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.ucar.unidata.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0 [15] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.sun.j3d.utils.applet_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.vp_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.sun.j3d.utils.universe_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing imported package javax.media.j3d_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing imported package javax.vecmath_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad.examples_1.0.0.201010141116 [16] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad.examples 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing host edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad.native_2.0.0 [17] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad.native 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing host edu.wisc.ssec.visad_[2.0.0,3.0.0).
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Bundle net.java.dev.java3d_1.5.2 [20] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 net.java.dev.java3d 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle net.java.dev.vecmath_1.5.2.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Bundle net.java.dev.vecmath_1.5.2 [21] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 net.java.dev.vecmath 2 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.322
!MESSAGE Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2010-10-14 11:58:03.324
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: Application "de.jscivision.app.application" could not be found in the registry. The applications available are: org.eclipse.ant.core.antRunner, org.eclipse.equinox.app.error, org.eclipse.help.base.infocenterApplication, org.eclipse.help.base.helpApplication, org.eclipse.help.base.indexTool.
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.startDefaultApp(EclipseAppContainer.java:248)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.MainApplicationLauncher.run(MainApplicationLauncher.java:29)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:592)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:619)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1407)
```

Build für Cocoa:


```
!SESSION 2010-10-14 12:11:06.581 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.5.0_24
java.vendor=Apple Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=macosx, ARCH=x86, WS=cocoa, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -keyring /Users/arnelaloi/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation
Command-line arguments:  -os macosx -ws cocoa -arch x86 -keyring /Users/arnelaloi/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.027
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.027
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.app_1.0.0.201010141116 [5] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.app 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.027
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.color_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.app 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.027
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.027
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.color_1.0.0.alpha [7] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.color 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.028
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.curves_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.028
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.color.test_1.0.0.201010141116 [8] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.color.test 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.028
!MESSAGE Missing host de.jscivision.color_1.0.0.alpha.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.028
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.curves_1.0.0.201010141116 [9] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.curves 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.028
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle net.java.dev.vecmath_1.5.2.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.028
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.curves.test_1.0.0.201010141116 [10] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.curves.test 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.028
!MESSAGE Missing host de.jscivision.curves_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.netcdf_1.0.0.alpha [11] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.ucar.unidata.netcdf_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.app_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.visad_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.visad_1.0.0.alpha [12] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle de.jscivision.app_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Bundle de.jscivision.visad.test_1.0.0.alpha [13] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 de.jscivision.visad.test 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing host de.jscivision.visad_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.ucar.unidata.netcdf_1.0.0 [14] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.ucar.unidata.netcdf 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0 [15] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.sun.j3d.utils.applet_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.vp_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing imported package com.sun.j3d.utils.universe_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing imported package javax.media.j3d_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.029
!MESSAGE Missing imported package javax.vecmath_0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad.examples_1.0.0.201010141116 [16] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad.examples 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Missing host edu.wisc.ssec.visad_2.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Bundle edu.wisc.ssec.visad.native_2.0.0 [17] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 edu.wisc.ssec.visad.native 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Missing host edu.wisc.ssec.visad_[2.0.0,3.0.0).
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Bundle net.java.dev.java3d_1.5.2 [20] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 net.java.dev.java3d 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle net.java.dev.vecmath_1.5.2.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Bundle net.java.dev.vecmath_1.5.2 [21] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 net.java.dev.vecmath 2 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.030
!MESSAGE Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2010-10-14 12:11:08.032
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: Application "de.jscivision.app.application" could not be found in the registry. The applications available are: org.eclipse.ant.core.antRunner, org.eclipse.equinox.app.error, org.eclipse.help.base.infocenterApplication, org.eclipse.help.base.helpApplication, org.eclipse.help.base.indexTool.
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.startDefaultApp(EclipseAppContainer.java:248)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.MainApplicationLauncher.run(MainApplicationLauncher.java:29)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:592)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:619)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1407)
```


----------



## code404 (14. Okt 2010)

Tach,

hast du's schon mal mit dem Eclipse Delta Package probiert?
Eclipse RCP Cross Platform Builds - Dominik Schadow


----------



## Bergtroll (14. Okt 2010)

Hi code404,

danke für die Anregung, leider benutze ich das Delta.Pack bereits. Allerdings habe ich einen Fortschritt gemacht. Für meine Mac OS X 10.5 Testversion existiert Java 6 nur als 64-bit Version, kompiliert hatte ich aber eine 32-bit Version. Nach Kompilieren der korrekten 64-bit Version startet jetzt wenigstens schonmal die Software, indem die Java 6 64bit JVM verwendet wird.

Allerdings lande ich jetzt beim nächsten Fehler, mein Java 3D Aufruf scheitert und es gibt auch kein log file. Nur die Fehlermeldung, dass irgendetwas mit GLCapabilities im native Code Aufruf schiefgeht. 

Leider habe ich weder einen eigenen Mac, noch wirklich Plan davon. Ich habe gelesen, dass da irgendwie schon eine Java 3D Version im System integriert ist. Habe versucht, auf meinem Leihmac nach Anleitung Installing Java3D 1.5 on Mac OS X : Martin Morissette vorzugehen. Leider ohne Erfolg, selber Fehler.

Mein Programmcode ist Open Source und in meine Signatur verlinkt. Hat irgendwer von euch passionierten Eclipse RCP entwickelnden Mac Nutzern Lust zu versuchen, JSciVision aus den Quellen zu kompilieren? Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich da so ohne dauerhaften MAC wirklich weit komme...

Viele Grüße,
Bergtroll


----------

